# Wd Hitch For A 28rsds



## QbcOutback (Feb 14, 2005)

Our new 28RSDS has just arrived, but we will have to wait a couple weeks before we can bring it home (3 feet of snow still on the ground)









After reading about every post on the WD/sway topic, I've come to the conclusion that I need either a DualCam HP or an Equalizer. Both are very $$$ here in Canada, but I found something that looks very much like an Equalizer at Princess Auto (link). At $249CDN, it's unbeatable. An Equalizer would cost me over $700CDN.

Has anybody seen or bought this hitch marketed as PowerFist, is it a clone or the same thing as the original Equalizer?

Thanks!


----------



## Paul_in_Ohio (Sep 29, 2004)

From what I can see in the picture, it sure looks like the Equalizer. Even the sissy-bar looks the same. Check out the warenty and if it looks good, I say give it a try. I have the Equalizer hitch and love it, but paid $400 US. If you can get something that works the same and they stand behind it with a good warenty, why not save the extra bucks.

I will caution you on the old saying, "you get what you pay for". You are buying a hitch at 25% of what the Equalizer costs. If you can't check it out in person, make sure you can return it for a refund if it is not up to your qualifications. Remember the replacement cost of the trailer if the hitch fails.

I know I sort of gave you two different answers, but life is rarely black or white. Check it out well. If you do purchase it, report back so we all can learn from your experience. I would love to have the reliability of the Equalizer with another $300 still in my pocket.

Paul


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Boy, I would be really leary of this unless I could see one in person. It might be fine, but between the too-good-to-be-true price, and the fact that they provide almost no information on it...

I don't know anything about this retailer, but from the web site they strike me as being similar to Harbor Freight around here. You can get some great deals, but you don't go into it expecting quality and longevity. In fact our outlook is 'Hey, who cares if it only lasts a month, it only cost nine bucks?'.

Not an approach I would feel comfortable with when it come to pulling a large TT!

Happy trails,
Doug


----------



## Parker Outbacker (Dec 17, 2004)

Return Policy Provides some info on the return policy. If you have the ability to shop one of the local stores might be worth the while, as it looks like it would be much easier to return, and see the product first hand. However, if you order it, you'll have to pay the shipping for the 100+ lb item..







So in the end it might not be as attractive.

Let us know what you decide.


----------



## begood (Jun 9, 2004)

i ordered this hitch last week!

first i must tell that princessauto usually stand behing their products. i bought many tools there and was always satisfied.

They say that no deal is final until you are not completely satisfied.

it cost 45$ for shipping.

the hitch is very similar to the equalizer. the instruction sheet is nearly identical.

why a so good deal??? because it's made in CHINA. but it's looks like very good quality. the only thing i have a concern is the 2 bolts that hold the L brackets doesn't look enough beveled. I believe they don't come deep enough in the holes but i'm not sure of that. anyway that's something i can take care of. Anybody with a real EQUAL-I-ZER can tell us how these bolt come deep in the L Bracket hole???

i can't tell you if it tow right because i won't use it before this summer.

i would recommand it.


----------



## begood (Jun 9, 2004)

QbcOUTBACK, i just noticed you are from QuÃ©bec, good to see i'm not alone here. i'm from charlesbourg area (and i'm french speaking







). Where are u from?


----------



## QbcOutback (Feb 14, 2005)

Thanks all for your help. I finally decided to give it a try.
I will install it in about 6 weeks from now...
Bye


----------

